# Devils Lake



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Anyone have any predictions on when the Channels A is going to be open????


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

gooseman678

we usually fish channel A around the first week of april and do extremely well with the pike. the walleye are their but you have to work at them. you will catch fish even if all of the ice isn't open. so even if their is just a open hole you will catch some. we will be there the first week of april. so will let you know how we did.

good luck
duckjunky


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Im sure i will be right out there with ya. I fish Channel A a ton in the spring. Just always relate it to the migration of the snow geese. This year the migration is going throw alitlt strong. So just was wondering on a date people usually get out. thanxs


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

hey gooseman678,

just got of the phone with eds bait shop they said channel A would not be open next week its too cold. either way we are still going. I gotta try. BEATS THE HELL OTTA WORKN

 see ya out there 
duckjunky


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

the open water on devils is freezing yet again. I tried long rod fishing last sat with no success. this year's weather is really unpredictable. still 2 feet of ice in some spots. hopefully the weather makes a turn for the best. winter is getting old!


----------

